# Short Outtake



## Freiza (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mbxx, never reply to PM's though...


----------



## Freiza (Jan 2, 2008)

it happens when your famous Mbxx


:sweat

but hey, thanks.

EDIt; tell Tazmo thanks too..if you can reach him..X3


----------



## Nikitaa (Jan 2, 2008)

Any news about a new skin?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Mbxx, thanks.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are late..


----------



## Gooba (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks a ton.  When the forums went down I thought I did it, and I thought that meant we would be losing all the cool new powers we got and possibly me getting de-adminned totally.  Really glad you fixed it, it just scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 2, 2008)

cheers for all your work, its very much appricated


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 2, 2008)

We owe you one, thanks.


----------



## pajamas (Jan 2, 2008)

lol MBXX should own the forums


----------



## chrisp (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent news, Mbxx. This will without a doubt help making the forum smoother.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 2, 2008)

pajamas said:


> lol MBXX should own the forums


He owns the servers the forums are on, so...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 2, 2008)

YES YES YES!!!! The one thing I have been desperately hoping for out of the forums. <3 Ah, so good to have it back again. I am just about to squee about seeing search results again. Thank you so much.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 2, 2008)

You are late..thread closed.


----------



## pajamas (Jan 3, 2008)

Haterade said:


> He owns the servers the forums are on, so...


Not good enough


----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

.


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, thanks mbxx. I may have noticed that while searching the other day.


----------



## Felt (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for fixing


----------



## Havoc (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you get the check I sent you?

I should be getting admined any day now, right...right?


----------



## Loki (Jan 3, 2008)

lol..yeah right =D


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2008)

whatever you gotta do.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

N B4 TAZMO!!!!!!


----------



## Circe (Jan 3, 2008)

Tazmo, why didn't you answer in our MSN conversation?

EDIT: Thanks Mbxx.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

AMAGAT  TAZMO!!!!!!


----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

TAZMO THANK YOU FOR THE AWESOME FORUM!!!!

 the other guys are soooo late...i was first..


----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

Holla Tazmo.


----------



## pancake (Jan 3, 2008)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (6 members and 0 guests)  
pancake*, Circe, Freiza, riho, Tazmo


Hey Tazmo, upload Sakura skin.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 3, 2008)

Tazmo did you get my nudes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with pancake

 Havoc


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for fixing teh search


----------



## Havoc (Jan 3, 2008)

Tazmo, mod me or I blow up Canada.

You have 10 minutes to decide.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol, you're late..Mbxx fixed it long ago


----------



## pancake (Jan 3, 2008)

Upload it, plz.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL. Tazmo. 

How are you this fine day?


----------



## Havoc (Jan 3, 2008)

+


----------



## Felt (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG Havoc is viewing!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL....why am I still here?


----------



## Havoc (Jan 3, 2008)

No more maple syrup for you buddy.


----------



## pancake (Jan 3, 2008)

Upload Sakura skin before Havoc blows up Canada with his nudes.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

Havoc

Sakura skin is bad ass


----------



## pancake (Jan 3, 2008)

Tazmo I'll send you Chouji nudes if you upload Sakura skin.


----------



## Felt (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he's fapping and left the window open.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 3, 2008)

Your mounties can't save you this time.

I have them occupied.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2008)

Yay, now I can finally search for posts containing "zaru" in them, and.... oh wait, the  smily


----------



## pancake (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

Zaru


----------



## Felt (Jan 3, 2008)

It's over, he's gone.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

TAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## pancake (Jan 3, 2008)

We scared his ass off.


----------



## Circe (Jan 3, 2008)

Fuck. **


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2008)

皆は私の雄ん鶏を吸うことができる。


----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

i think the time limit logged hm off..


----------



## pancake (Jan 3, 2008)

Let's all PM Tazmo with the Sakura skin.


----------



## Circe (Jan 3, 2008)

That's disgusting, Denis.

EDIT: I talked to him on MSN. "Talked" as in "silence".


----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds like a good idea..but he'll probably just delete it.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2008)

Circe said:


> That's disgusting, Denis.



私は残念、Circeです。


----------



## Circe (Jan 3, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> 私は残念、Circeです。


Lol               .


----------



## pancake (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol what     ?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2008)

Circe said:


> Lol               .



LOL translator.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 3, 2008)

Denis.**


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks again Mbxx, we've been anticipating this for quite a while.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 4, 2008)

^ It's working for me...
thanks Mbxx


----------



## Havoc (Jan 9, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> There was a short outtake yesterday. That was due rebuilding the search index. Searching should work fine again. Sorry for the problems.
> 
> Also, I am worthless and fuck with the real admins because I'm too much of a pussy to admit I screwed up and let the forum get hacked.



                 .


----------



## Heero (Jan 9, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> There was a short outtake yesterday. That was due rebuilding the search index. Searching should work fine again. Sorry for the problems.
> 
> Also, I am worthless and fuck with the real admins because I'm too much of a pussy to admit I screwed up and let the forum get hacked.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 9, 2008)

It's time for Mbxx to see.

See that he needs to do stuff that we want.

Like a new skin.

And do stuff...and you know...make it better for our enjoyment.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 9, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> There was a short outtake yesterday. That was due rebuilding the search index. Searching should work fine again. Sorry for the problems.
> 
> Also, I am worthless and fuck with the real admins because I'm too much of a pussy to admit I screwed up and let the forum get hacked.


 *Mbxx* 
                          Newbie
*Administrator*



                Join Date: Sep 2004
                                                                        Posts: 37                 
                 Blog Entries: 1


  someone doesnt like you.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jan 9, 2008)

SAKURA SKIN PLZ


----------



## /root (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll upload Sakura Skin next time I hack the forum.


----------



## Hidan (Jan 9, 2008)

Mbxx in other words what the people are saying is get your fatass more often in the forums and do your job as an sAdmin.


----------



## Kaiwai (Jan 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 9, 2008)

mbxx got 50 posts from the HR huh? from arguing?


----------

